# error proteus, too many itinerations



## jujoramo (Ene 10, 2012)

buenas noches, el error que me sale es este...

que puede ser ? 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/20120110.jpg/


too many itinerations without convergence ? muchas rutas sin convertir o algo asi ? es esto ? como solucionarlo ? 

gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 10, 2012)

jujoramo dijo:


> buenas noches, el error que me sale es este...
> que puede ser ?
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/20120110.jpg/
> 
> ...


 Sáquese los lentes de madera caballero, no dice itinerations sino *iterations* (iteraciones = repeticiones)
En español técnico dice "Demasiadas iteraciones sin convergencia" que en español no-técnico significa que se cansó de repetir los cálculos y no llegó a ninguna solución.


----------



## jujoramo (Ene 10, 2012)

ok, gracias, solucionado, aunque no entiendo muy bien pq sale eso de repetición...
un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 10, 2012)

Porque los circuitos no lineales se resuelven por métodos iterativos.


----------

